# Have to wear ear protectors but can’t hear people.



## Jtfab75 (May 14, 2018)

I’ve been 96% deaf in my left ear since I was 12 ( now 43), but have fantastic hearing in my right ear . I started a new job on Monday where there is about 15 machines which are quite loud , but since I’m 50% deaf it really doesn’t bother me.
The company have provided cone shape in ear protectors but they come lose and I have to remove the right one when I talk to someone.

Are there ear protectors which have minimum protection so I can hear people but protect my right ear. Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You'd be best off asking your company what alternatives they will accept first. No doubt they would have done a h&s assessment to determine the level of protection required to avoid NIHL claims in the future.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You can specific noise plugs, rated to different levels - these are a custom fit ear mould and will be substantially more expensive than the little "foam" type they might supply - so they may not pay for you to have them. A quick good description, would be like musicians wear...

At the end of the day, they are designed to reduce the level of noise down, so everyone will struggle having a conversation when wearing them, it's just - as you know - you're also at a disadvantage having a unilateral loss... 

Not wishing to preach, but you need to look after your right ear, so wear the ear protection :thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

We use the moulded ones and they have noise filters in them that you can swap depending on noise levels in the work place. You company have a duty of care to provide suitable PPE so shouldn’t question the £90 cost. As they are moulded to your ear you can wear them for hours on end without any discomfort and you can also have them fitted with headphones etc. If required. Only problem is I can’t remember the name of the company we use. I’m sure google will know.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The custom made ones are good. 

However, some people just can't separate out noise and always struggle to hear voices over machines. 

Having only one good ear I'd be desperate to save that than looking for the bare minimum protection.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

as a few have said you can get ones that sit in the ear properly and will cut noise above "X" dB, you can also get "over the ear" headphones like "SORDIN", which allow conversations but cut noise past "X"dB, they arent cheap, are electronic and may not be to your liking/works approval but worth an ask http://www.sordin.com/products/tag/manufacturing--mining

ive used the basic set from the shooting/tactical range when shooting worked well for me.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I work in a plastics factory with 5 very loud extruders associated equipment and noisy diesel forklifts, I wear yellow sponge defenders that you roll and put in and they expand.
They work fine.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtfab75 (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for the help. I’m getting Howard Leight Clarity C1 , apparently helps with hearing people talk.
For those who say I should take care of my hearing, I know the consequences if I don’t protect my right ear and the thought scares the poo out of me !


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ask for a personal work place assessment, not just the one size fits all.


----------

